# Ripping a solid core door



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

So I scored a $5 solid core door from Menard's bargain section and am going to use it for my workbench. I'll be sandwiching it between two layers of plywood underneath and replaceable hardboard top. Anyway, I need to rip the door down because it is too wide. I have two options, my Rigid 4510 table saw or using my circular saw. I don't have an 80 inch straight edge, so I think the circ saw is out. I have one roller guide and a homemade portable infeed table (12x24 inches). The door is HEAVY so I plan on getting a helper to assist. I plan on using a feather board to aid fence contact and am not too worried about kick back being the door is so heavy and I'll be using a splitter. 

Does anyone have any experience doing a similar rip? Any advice?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

walleye vision said:


> So I scored a $5 solid core door from Menard's bargain section and am going to use it for my workbench. I'll be sandwiching it between two layers of plywood underneath and replaceable hardboard top. Anyway, I need to rip the door down because it is too wide. I have two options, my Rigid 4510 table saw or using my circular saw. I don't have an 80 inch straight edge, so I think the circ saw is out. I have one roller guide and a homemade portable infeed table (12x24 inches). The door is HEAVY so I plan on getting a helper to assist. I plan on using a feather board to aid fence contact and am not too worried about kick back being the door is so heavy and I'll be using a splitter.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience doing a similar rip? Any advice?


You could just mark a line and freehand cut the door. I don't think you will like the door once ripped. It has a very coarse particle board in the center of it. I normally machine out the core on the edge about 3/4" and glue a piece of solid wood where it was cut. That is a great deal harder than ripping it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

You could rip it 1/2 inch smaller than needed and glue/screw edging on for the back edge. Less of an issue if it's facing a wall.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Watch out for corrugated fasteners... :smile:


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be wrapping it with edge banding. 

What are these corrugated fasteners you speak of?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

walleye vision said:


> I will be wrapping it with edge banding.
> 
> What are these corrugated fasteners you speak of?


 I don't believe I've ever encountered any metal of any kind in a door but here is a corrugated fastener.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Clamp one of the ply sheets on the door as a straight edge .
If you do have a worry about metal crimps or nails , use your oldest non tipped blade in the circular saw.
Or the one that has lost the most tips


----------



## walleye vision (Mar 3, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Clamp one of the ply sheets on the door as a straight edge .
> If you do have a worry about metal crimps or nails , use your oldest non tipped blade in the saw.
> Or the one that has lost the most tips


Brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Use the circ saw!!!!*

It's too large, too heavy, too awkward for the table saw.

A straight edge and the circ saw is the best answer by far. Any factory edge off a plywood or a reasonably straight piece of wood if all else fails. Mark it allowing for the distance from blade to the edge of the circ saw base, recheck it an DO use a sharp blade or you will fight it every inch of the way. There should be no metal in the edge of a solid core door. :no: It is meant to be trimmed to size. :yes:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

walleye vision said:


> Brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? Thanks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you don't have a piece of plywood that long, you can tack on two shorter pieces, as long as they line up. You will be topping the door with another substrate anyway.

I had to rip a piece from some 12/4 Mahogany, 20" wide, 18' long. I didn't have a straightedge that long, but tacked on shorter lengths to go the 18'.








 








.


----------



## juice3250 (Mar 27, 2014)

So glad that I found this topic because I just acquired a solid core door that I will be ripping and I would've tried my table saw. But now I'll be using my circular saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

juice3250 said:


> So glad that I found this topic because I just acquired a solid core door that I will be ripping and I would've tried my table saw. But now I'll be using my circular saw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the door is used, check it closely for metal hardware.


----------

